# Thank you troops!



## Kev T (4 Mar 2006)

I pretty much think of the troops overseas and especially in A-Stan everyday especially all the casualties, wounded and deceased. I wish all the wounded a fast and successful recovery so that they can fully return to duty and/or to doing whatever they want to do afterwards without any problems while fully enjoying and fulfilling their lives. My thoughts are with the deceased and their families as well and I hope that they may all find peace and be able to move on. From what I've been reading in the news about that poll and how the majority of Canadians ain't really supportive of the troops overseas and how a lot of people think we should pull out - it just friggin' irritates the you know what outta me you know. Do these people have any idea the sacrifices that are made just so they can enjoy the way they live - just so that they can continue to complain, in relative safety and comfort, about how we shouldn't be in places they don't like and are dangerous and risky? I came across this somewhere and basically it says generally speaking Canadians are all for bringing peace and stability overseas, but when it comes to getting a bit hairy they would just prefer to walk away with their tails between their legs and then somehow associate this to our involvement being only so that we can suck up to the US - I hate this! It's a load of crap. It's bloody hypocritical, selfish, cowardly, and in my opinion absolutely un-Canadian! I think the current generations are like this because they've been brought up in comfort where they've been given everything without ever having to struggle/fight or even work hard for it, or without every having to deal with a major international problem/war/crisis. They've either forgotten what they've been taught in high school social studies, don't care anymore, didn't ever care, or just never realized the importance of it all. We can't forget - ever. I just hope, unlike what that poll and the news seem to suggest and unlike what I've been mostly hearing lately, that Canadians will think of and support our troops overseas. Regardless of whatever people's opinions are, whatever they may think of with regards to the politics and our involvement, and whatever their reasons are that they think we are over there for, forget all that because it's about supporting your fellow countrymen - your fellow Canadians - and that's it. Simple as that. We owe them our support. The Canadian Forces have always been there for us; steadfast, unflinching, and without complaining. We as Canadians should not be complaining and whining about the CF and them being deployed to do their duty - we don't have any right to. Unwaveringly our Armed Forces have always supported Canadians and answered the call no questions asked. Now it's about time Canadians support their Armed Forces when they need it - especially overseas. That's it. I'm not sure what else more there is to say other than that I hope the troops have a successful mission and all return home safely having accomplished what they set out to do. The only thing I'm sure of with regards to this whole matter is that they have my support 1000%.


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (7 Mar 2006)

You can't know how much I agree with you Kev T. And all those people that complain about our troops being in Afghanistan they make me furious you just can't imagine. I just hate all of them. We do not ask them to go over there and we do not even ask them to give support to the troops the only thing we ask them is not to give trouble so the soldiers can do their mission. I don't get it. Even if those guys and girls do not want to accept that some soldiers are overseas to protect them while they are sitting on their dirty a_s just shut up! Ahrrrrrrrrrrrr! I gotta go running before I {@¾~¶¶¦%£±#>}° this computer.  :brickwall:


----------



## NavyGirl280 (22 Mar 2006)

A great friend of ours is in Afganistan as we speak. I pray for a safe return home for him and the troops. We can't wait to see you Dale

S.Bradbury


----------



## Tilstonguy (31 Mar 2006)

How can people not support the troops when they bleed for Canada.  You dont have to agree with the war but support our men and women in uniform!


----------



## wdewitt (31 Mar 2006)

To all Armed Forces personnel ;I would say the silent majority support your deployement and just the wingnuts are running off at the lip. It is never easy to lose a comrade in open war conflict.
The lost of your comrades are never easy and difficult when it happens. Please stay the course that you are doing and your country is behind you. I hope a safe return home to your family's and friends. Also thank the other colitions forces that have been there for you also. Take Care; best of Luck to the rest of your tour.


----------



## punkgirl (3 Apr 2006)

Thanks Sheri, 

I know i am praying for the safe return of not just Dale but everyone one of them.... i don't think that a minute goes buy without them being in my thoughts or prayers... i just want the next 18 weeks to go by without a hitch


----------



## cadet levesque (6 May 2006)

at first i didn't agree with our troops over there but now i find i see the sense in it. if they didn't go over there we would have had a lot more problems than we do with them over there. the only thing i think is crazy is the civilians over there. but that is another story. god bless our troops.who kill enemys like binladdin > and others.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (6 May 2006)

Everyday I think of my friends over in Afghanistan. That I know for sure, there are no less than 6 members there whom I have entertained in my house, cooked for, and provided a place to crash when they had a couple too many beers. Come August there will be more, and in Feb I will be seeing my husband off as well.

I support the troops unfledgingly, wholeheartedly, and do whatever I can to do my part to show it.

I, too, get infuriated when I hear the "peacekeeper" mythology, and read about protests and lack of support.

May all the troops overseas (Canadian and International) do their jobs well knowing that there are people who support what they do and plan to thank them wholeheartedly when they come home safely. And if they don't arrive safely, many tears will be shed and prayers said for the loss their friends and families will experience. 

I am proud of what the troops are doing. Thank you.


----------



## Ashes (18 May 2006)

I support all the Canadian and American Troops.I wish for a safe return for all the troops. Thank you all for what you do ! You guys and gals are amazing !


----------



## karl28 (21 May 2006)

To all the Canadian and Allied troops who serve over seas  your doing an awesome job. I also would like to thank you for all your sacrifice and hard work at keeping us safe


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 May 2006)

Stand fast troops, I certainly appreciate your sacrifice and salute you.


----------



## SuperBeast (3 Jun 2006)

Hey guys, and girls. I am a 19 year old from Bradford, Ontario Canada. I want to thank each and everyone of you who serve our country. You guys put your lifes on the line for our freedom. You guys truly are heros. Thank god our Goverment is not like "other" Countrys. You guys might think that alot of the Canadian people don't think of you guys, and what you do. We'll I do, and I can tell you that many others do as well. 

I just wanted to show that The Canadian public honors each and everyone of you. Come home safe.


----------



## Recon_Guardsman (3 Jun 2006)

Let me be the first to thank you for heartening comments. Its our honour to serve you.


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (30 Jun 2006)

One of the Spark leaders in our area has a husband posted to A'stan right now.  The Spark, Brownie, Guide and Pathfinder troops in Maple Ridge have all contributed $2 per girl for school supplies for the troops to give out to the kids in A'stan.  Her husband had told her how the kids had nothing to use to learn to read and write from the few teachers available, and the troops only had so much they could give out.  Considering the only education supported over there for years have been the hate spreading madrases, then this seemed like a worthy way for Canadian children to help our troops win the hearts and minds of the next generation of Afghans.  Its good to see girls 5-15 who all not only know what our soldiers are doing in Afghanistan, but why its important.  The Liberals, NDP, and CBC (outside of Rick Mercer) may not know, but the Girl Guides of Canada do.


----------



## AFireinside13 (9 Aug 2006)

My best friend left Sunday for the Ghan. I am really nervous for him, but my last words to him were "remember your drills". This guy got me interested in the army and was one of the reasons i joined the unit I did, and set me on the right track in the CF. 
To him, and the rest of our brothers and sisters, Thank you, and see you soon.


----------



## Rice0031 (9 Aug 2006)

Kev T said:
			
		

> ...The only thing I'm sure of with regards to this whole matter is that they have my support 1000%.


+100

A friend of mine from college just got sent over today. Man, I hope to see you again, godspeed and good hunting.

To all the troops serving and that have served, thank you!


----------

